# Rabies Vaccination - Length of time between Boosters



## JackieP (Oct 15, 2006)

Our dogs are both vaccinated for rabies. Their last shot was last year and the vaccine does not need to be renewed until 2016.

I remember however, having a bit of a tussle with the French authorities once who said that to travel it MUST be given every year. She let us travel but said it was a one off and to get it sorted. "These are your rules not our's" I seem to remember her bawling at me as I left the office.

I've just been to see our vet who says its nonsense and, if it says 2016 on the passport and it has her stamp on it then thats when it runs out!

So, does anyone have any experience of this lately? Have the French relaxed any?

Thank you.


----------



## The-Cookies (Nov 28, 2010)

ours was done jan 2012 and is just coming up to 3 years , when she will require a booster. had no problems whatsoever at ferry or tunnel.

john


----------



## cricketballls (Jul 17, 2010)

Ours expires in 2 years, hmmm, but passport has only ever been inspected by UK authority on return


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

I seem to remember that problem Jackie

I think it was early on when France used a different rabies vaccination to us 

There was some controversy over how long the original vaccine would last as in England it was a three year lifespan

We have never had a problem with shadow he's just had his second (three year) vaccine and we've never had a problem in the last six years 

As long as the vet has clearly indicated the lifespan of the vaccine protection all should be well

Sandra


----------



## JackieP (Oct 15, 2006)

This is so reassuring, thank you. Our experience with the French lady was fairly horrid and I think the memory of it has left me quite nervous about it all. Reading your comments have helped tremendously!


----------



## ardgour (Mar 22, 2008)

I suspect the original response may have come from a confusion over the requirements from some countries for a dog living in a rabies endemic zone rather than UK rules to prevent rabies entering this country. Several years ago I seem to remember that certain European countries were insisting that dogs had a rabies booster every year if they were staying in the country for longer than 6 months. As far as I know there was never any good evidence that this was necessary because the vaccine has always been effective for longer than that.
Last time I checked there were still 2 vaccines available in this country, one requires 2 yearly boosters the other 3 yearly.

Chris


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

For a UK dog to travel in Europe the booster is given at the intervals stated by the vaccination manufacturer.
For European dogs its an annual vaccination. This also applies to dogs imported into Europe for six months or longer.


----------

